# Bahamas Import Fees



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

From what I understand, pretty much everything is now subject to import fees and stamp tax into the Bahamas. I'm trying to find out what the fees are so I can figure out what to have the in-laws send and not send. I've found very generic information (i.e. engine parts are subject to 15% and everything else is pretty much 45%) but I can't find any specific information. I'm looking at shipping in LED bulbs, conversion bases for the bulbs, a couple of light fixtures, a camera filter, electrical supplies (butt connectors, etc.), anchor chain and shackles, schoolbooks, movies, gps bracket, a wire stripper and a couple of other items, plus all my mail which includes a few magazines. They were originally supposed to visit us so we had everything shipped to them, and then they had to cancel for various reasons.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you sure about that. IIRC, the equipment coming into the country for a yacht in transit shouldn't be considered imported.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

They changed that rule a few months ago (supposedly) according to the Explorer Charts website and Cruiser's Net. Supposedly everything is taxable now, but I can't seem to find any specifics as to what the rates are...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I believe anything not specifically for repair of a yacht in transit has been taxable in the Bahamas. Here's the actual rates:
Bahamas Tariffs, Duties, and Import Taxes

If you DO have repair parts shipped in...the box must have the yacht in transit information on it. Any Bahamas shipping office can point you to what MUST be on the outside of the bos for you not to get socked with duty on repair parts.

Don't forget to add the stamp tax 7% to the import duties.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks... I had found that link, but I know that there are several items that are taxable that aren't on that site. I believe the yacht in transit loophole has gone away too... I'm going to take a run down to the Bimini airport tomorrow to ask the customs officer what the dealio is.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Would the duties be different if someone brought them down in person?


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris let me know if I can bring them up to you. I can take a day trip to Nassau when you get there.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

A day trip? I didn't realize Hunter's go that fast!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

She's a pilot.....lololololol, and a kind lady to offer also.....i2f


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah... I know... I just thought I'd give her a hard time.

I just got back from the airport and talked to customs there. The import fee is basically 45% for everything except for certain items like printed material (7%). I asked if they go by a book, and he said there really isn't one (although I know there is) and they'll look at stuff to see if there's an exception. For used items, declare a value, and they'll go with it if they think it's true, or adjust it upwards if they don't.

I did confirm the boat-in-transit exemption no longer exists. EVERYTHING is now taxed.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Labatt—

That's rather short sighted, since a lot of boats that would have stopped and had repairs, upgrades, etc done there are not going to in the future. I'd guess that the marine business they lose is probably going to cost them more in the long run than the taxes they gain. After all, as the boats decide to go elsewhere, the amount of stuff coming in to supply those repairs and upgrades drops accordingly.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

This is a good lesson to all of us to carry more spares. 45% is a wee bit steep, but it's their country, and their rules. Best wishes in getting the boat sorted out......i2f


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the update on the rules Chris. Eliminating the yacht in transit "loophole" really means you need to carry a complete spares kit now. 
I don't think it will have much effect on Bahamas marine services as people will still need to fix whatever breaks and the Bahamas was never a great place to do "optional" work. Bummer.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

45% is the norm.. some things are even higher. I believe bottled water is 55%, and "fine tobacco" products are over 100%. The Bahama takes around 70% of its budget money from taxes and tariffs. I did forget to ask what the tariff is on boat engine parts. For some reason, 15% is sticking in my head, which is a bit more reasonable. Of course, it's all up to the customs officer who reviews your stuff.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

labatt said:


> A day trip? I didn't realize Hunter's go that fast!


OF course my Hunter can get there in day and back:









I give up trying to post this pic.. So that is the link.. I read the sail how to and I still cannot get it to work for me.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, but the fuel costs are killer... 



Melrna said:


> OF course my Hunter can get there in day and back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melrna-

Just erase everything after the "*.jpg*"..


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you ablative bottom paint, or do you go with the hard paint?....i2f


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

At my speeds nothing can hang out.. I always have a clean bottom!


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

*But Some Things are Actually Cheaper in the Bahamas*

A friend of mine bought an outboard for his dink in the Abacos at less than US prices and I purchased a new autopilot (old one conked) and the price was at or below the usual "semi-discount" price for the unit in the U.S.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

So you're saying you're fast and have a clean bottom... hmmm...  :laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


Melrna said:


> At my speeds nothing can hang out.. I always have a clean bottom!


----------

